# Tag Heuer Owners Club



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Tag heuer formula 1 grande date gulf edition


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

one of the later tag 2000's, bi metal quartz.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

My trusty and slightly battered quartz F1 that I bought from duty free on a flight back in 2005 -


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I don't have a Tag but the 710 has this pair

http://


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine and missus's............


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

My Tag


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Tag heuer formula 1 grande date gulf edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

I like the Grande Date especially. Sold one a few months ago and wish I hadn't.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I love the grande date. (I also have one in "gulf" colours.)

I find them a great size (specially for my 55 year old eyes!).

You can say what you like about Tag Heuers........but I find them to have really comfy bracelets, lovely to wear.

I cant "normally" read white dial watches easily (unless the hands are black or dark!) , but the white dialled one is easy to read (for me I mean!)....................oh and did I mention the bracelets are comfy? lol!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

anyone got the smart watch on order???

LVMH have put the price up from $1400 to $1800 - erm... makes an apple watch seem almost worth buying ... almost :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*TAG HEUER super professional 1000M. ETA 2892 A2 25 Jewels, circa 1990s.*


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

There is something about Tag Heuers, they seem to do a lot of things just right, some great watches in there.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I need a Tag in my life... If anyone wants to give me one, I'll happily accept


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I got this one just last week........Its way better looking than my crappy pics will show (plus the lack of sun doesnt help!).

Pav made me a gorgeous leather strap for it...which is now on the watch..........raining and grey here....so will take a pic when the sun comes out......................................................might be a few bloody months though!


----------



## Andy_G (Sep 22, 2016)

My Tag. Carrera Calibre 5 Day Date


----------



## Andy_G (Sep 22, 2016)

2nd Tag in my collection.

Carrera Calibre 16 Heritage










Both looking good together


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

my 2


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

My Dads first good watch. He gave me this a few years ago and it's what started my fascination/addiction to watches.

It's still my day to day watch but gets worn less and less as my collection grows.


----------



## Troy Nydecker (Dec 29, 2016)

Aquaracer 300m acquired this month


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Treated myself to this cracker for Christmas...

Lovely looking thing....but a crappy photo.............Sorry!


----------



## G4 EDW (Dec 28, 2016)

My Tag offering - it was a wedding present from my wife 7 years ago and I love it - out of all my watches this gets the most comments off people. I may have others more expensive but I think it's my favourite.

(Although i loved it a bit less when a colleague I had a meeting with had the same one on Tuesday!!! :swoon: )


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Rusty Nail (Jul 15, 2017)

Wow some awesome watches here


----------



## ab20000 (Aug 9, 2017)

ATGNI said:


> My Dads first good watch. He gave me this a few years ago and it's what started my fascination/addiction to watches.
> 
> It's still my day to day watch but gets worn less and less as my collection grows.


 Big fan of Tag Heuer and really like this one. Can't beat the old 1000s in my opinion.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

My Grande Date. My wife bought it for me as a birthday present in Heathrow airport on our way to a Caribbean cruise on 11/11/11 and when I came out of the shop, it was 11:00 and the two minutes silence had just started so I will always be able to pinpoint the exact time of purchase.

Up until a few months ago, that was my collection! Now it's only 50% of it. :yes:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

How about a Tourbillion...??


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Here is my little offering








[/URL]

[/QUOTE]

That is an absolute belter

This is my little offering.


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

I have done something daft no doubt,no idea how, but i seem to have merged my photo with someone else

Sorry`


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

I've got a 2007 Formula 1 and an Aquaracer Calibre 5.

The latter is currently being repaired under warranty in Worsley.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

My Carerra CV2010-3 and a mates CV2113


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

Doolittle said:


>


 Is it just me or does everyone see this image as "3rd party hosting has been temporarily disabled"? Am I not subscribed to something or has the image been removed by some other means? Its happening across a lot of images for me. What can I do about it?


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Stopped using Photobucket a time ago and switched into TWF own's gallery.


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

My 2


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vintage Dual chrono, pro diver :yes:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Mr & Mrs


----------



## HogWatch (Nov 9, 2018)

My modest Tag 1500. Bought this watch in 1991. A great beater watch. My favourite.

IMG_6674 by Hog, on Flickr

IMG_6677 by Hog, on Flickr

IMG_6676 by Hog, on Flickr


----------



## Thanos (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello all

Got my Tag F1 Chronograph for Christmas and have posted about it in the main forum.

I haven't yet Googled for instructions on how to understand the chronograph readings so I wondered if there is anyone with expertise on here first of all.

Thanks


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

My three Tags, Aquaracer, F1 and 2000























Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

A couple of new arrivals for me....usual story! I had the same Aquaracer before...flipped it...regretted it! SO bought another...more expensive...of course!

Then the TagHeuer 1000...I did have a "jumbo" sized one before..yeah! flipped it...regretted it! Been looking for another one, then I was offered the one below, this one is "mid-size", I do prefer larger watches, but in all fairness, this one wears fine on my wrist too.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Treated myself to this Carerra chrono 1887 last year.

I think it's a superb watch, made even more interesting due to controversy over the movement origin.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

My recent arrival, F1 Chrono.


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Spotted this LHD Monaco in the SALE section of an online jewellers. I'm having that!

It's quite a big chunk for a 39mm case.

This is a keeper.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Heuer Autavia 'Jack Heuer' Calibre Heuer 02. Number 0628/1932


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello all

Anyone had much experience with Tag Heuer Grand Carerra's (cal 17 specifically)?

Seen a nice one that's a 250 limited edition, carbon fibre dial.

I read that they only produced for a few years then stopped.

Has anyone had one?

Still desirable?

Regards



Ti22 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Anyone had much experience with Tag Heuer Grand Carerra's (cal 17 specifically)?
> 
> ...




Similar to this example.


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

Jersey1965 said:


> My 2


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

Heuer Autavia Calibre 02 CBE2110


----------



## Eaglegale (Jan 31, 2020)

Tiger Woods Professional Golf Watch. I don't play golf...


----------



## Hammertime1984 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi all, I have a Tag F1 that i bought from a high street retailer so i'm fairly confident it is genuine. I'm trying to sell and have entered the serial number into the TAG website but it doesnt come back with anything. Does this mean it wasnt registered by the previous owner or does it mean it's definitely a fake? I would add images but not sure how to.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm a plain and simple guy, so I love the classic simplicity of my Carrera


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

Unsure if I should add this as it's not actually a watch!

It is however a timekeeper so here goes!

















It actually fell off the shelf on my PC desk, All the hands came off, I think there was a second hand that fell through in to another dimension as it was never found, I reintated the other hands ok, Could be that it had one of those blanking caps, I really can't recall!

Anyhow, It does still work although i've removed the battery as it's not used and don't want a leak happening and destroying the movement!!

John


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

In case you haven't heard about my most recent purchase...










The Heuer Mikrograph 100th Anniversary of their 1/100th second COSC Certified Chronometer.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Eaglegale said:


> Tiger Woods Professional Golf Watch. I don't play golf...


 Didja steal it from him?!


----------



## Hastie73 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Alex_225 (Aug 15, 2021)

TAG was the first brand of watch that really took my interest. Not the peak of luxury watches but just one I've always liked.

The Links I bought from Watchfinder along with the F1 on the far right, the other two I have had from new.










The Aquaracer is my favourite though, it's mechanical where the others are quartz and that gives it a big tick for me. Plus I love this style of divers watch.


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

Love the Autavia. Lots of heritage and details. BUT it features the bracelet with a "quick release" mechanism that's anything BUT "quick", let alone easy!! Experiences anyone??


----------

